# should I take care of it??



## kasiunia (May 10, 2008)

Hello, I live in a basement in apartment building and just noticed a baby pigeon outside my kitchen window walking back and forth and making this squeaking sound ( i thought it was crying for his parents) it was raining really badly and even tho i threw him some bread crumbs it wouldn't eat. I didnt see any adult birds feeding him so me and my dad took him and put him in a shoe box (i know its n ot the best place to be but i thought he was cold and wet) and fed him some soaked rice (My dad used to have pigeons but it was years ago and in another country) So its been in the box since last night and I just noticed another baby pigeon outside my window, walking and making some noice but not eating. By looking at the pictures found in the link somebody posted I think they're about 20 days old. The other one is sitting under the garbage can that is laying on the ground. There are some adults around but i dont know if they are feeding them or not, I dont know if I should just take the one I have in the box and put it with the one outside, and maybe their parents will take care of them ( i assume they are siblings) I dont really have a place to keep it, my landlord wont allow it inside the apartment. Plus I dont even know if it needs my help. Any ideas what to do with them?? (We always throw some bread crumbs outside for the adul ones so maybe thats why they got here in the first place) I dont think they can fly yet tho, did they parends abandon them? I saw an adult eating but it wouldnt give anything to the baby one. please help!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They probably are siblings. If they don't eat the food you give them it likely because they don't know how to eat on their own.
Young pigeons need a lot of food to support their growing body. Have you fed the one you brought inside, since last night?
Can you check the one outside to see if it has food in it's crop?


----------



## kasiunia (May 10, 2008)

Charis said:


> They probably are siblings. If they don't eat the food you give them it likely because they don't know how to eat on their own.
> Young pigeons need a lot of food to support their growing body. Have you fed the one you brought inside, since last night?
> Can you check the one outside to see if it has food in it's crop?



yes we fed the one we have in the box, he pooped in the box too so i thought it was a good sign, we gave him a little soaked rice, i could probably get my dad to catch the one outside and check if he has food in his crop.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

A little soaked rice isn't enough to sustain him. Do you have any frozen corn and peas and if not, could you get some?


----------



## kasiunia (May 10, 2008)

Charis said:


> A little soaked rice isn't enough to sustain him. Do you have any frozen corn and peas and if not, could you get some?


sure i can get the peas, i probably have some in my fridge. i just dont really have a place to keep them, is the shoe box ok? how much longer until they are ready to fly and feed themselves?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If their parents really aren't feeding them then I would suggest keeping them in a bigger box than a shoe box. You will need to teach them how to eat and drink. 
As for feeding them now, get some frozen corn and peas and defrost them under warm water. Open the baby's mouth and one at at time put the pieces of corn and peas at the back of the throat. You will probably need to feed 20-30 at a feeding. Evey time their crop empties, you will need to feed more. If you can teach them how to drink water, then it's easier for them to learn to eat. So, get a small heavy cup or bowl with water...from the back of the baby's head,very gently push his head forward until his beak is in the water, careful not to get his nostrils in the water. He should start to drink.
As you feed them, let them see where the food is so they will make the association it something to eat.
I can't tell you for sure how long it will take them to learn to eat on their own and fly. They all are a little different. Feed them all the things that they would find outside...bread, seed,etc. 
I'll look up the thread on soft release on post it for you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10874

There is alot of helpful information in our resource section.


----------



## kasiunia (May 10, 2008)

Charis said:


> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10874
> 
> There is alot of helpful information in our resource section.


I am so sorry to say that i won't be able to provide for both of them. My landlord will probably tell me to get rid of the bird as soon as she finds out about it. I will continue to give him food and water, the one that is still outside "seems" pretty well, i think the mother is around him a lot, i wanted to catch him so i could see if he had any food in but he flew like 4 feet away, so maybe she is feeding him if he is able to fly a little distance? Also the one i have in the box probably is blind on one eye, its cloudy and greish, the other one is clear and brown. I'll try my best to provide for the one i have. I'll keep you updated, thank you for all the information and support!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Thank you for coming to the aid of this little one. I am wondering if it may have fallen out of its nest? Is there one that you maybe can see, and place it back?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

kasiunia said:


> I am so sorry to say that i won't be able to provide for both of them. My landlord will probably tell me to get rid of the bird as soon as she finds out about it. I will continue to give him food and water, the one that is still outside "seems" pretty well, i think the mother is around him a lot, i wanted to catch him so i could see if he had any food in but he flew like 4 feet away, so maybe she is feeding him if he is able to fly a little distance? Also the one i have in the box probably is blind on one eye, its cloudy and greish, the other one is clear and brown. I'll try my best to provide for the one i have. I'll keep you updated, thank you for all the information and support!


Where are you located in the event we have a member near that can lend a hand?


----------



## kasiunia (May 10, 2008)

i'm in elizabeth, new jersey

Victor, I can see the nest on the air condition on the second floor in the building next to ours. I'm sorry to say people are rather insensitive when in comes to pigeons... 

I'll so my best nurturing the one we have until its old enough to be released. If you do have a member around please let me know, I would love to see someone take him and give him real home instead of a shoe box.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Let me see what I can do.


----------



## kasiunia (May 10, 2008)

well im sorry to tell you today the box was gone. I think the owner of the building/landlord found him and probably let him go or threw him away ;( So i don't think i will ever see him again.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry, I hope you were able to check around everywhere just to make sure.

I think I'd move.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Could you please go look in the dumpster. Had you left him outside? I thought you had him in a shoe box inside!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks Charis, For The Heads-up Pm!!!!
Glad I Signed On To Wish Everyone A Blessed Birdie Mom's Day!

I Hope That These Little Ones Are Ok...supposed To Get Cold And Rainy Tonight, So If You Could Find Them And Bring Them In For The Night, We Can Arrange For Them To Come Here Tomorrow!
Please Pm Me Your Contact Info If You Hopefully Can Get The Two Of Them Into A Box Tonight.
Please Update!!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Christin...Thank you for responding. Why don't you try emailing this finder directly. It's one of her options.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

THANKS, CHARIS!
I COULDN'T LOCATE HER E-MAIL ADDRESS. ???
I PM'D MY CELL PHONE NUMBER TO HER....I'M PRAYING SO HARD THAT SHE CAN FIND WHERE THAT JACK*** MIGHT HAVE THROWN THAT BOX!!!!
IMAGINE SOMEONE DOING THAT TO A LITTLE BABY BIRD???
SHAME ON HIM.
I'm not sure how to care for little ones, but if we can get them here, I'll follow everyone's directions. They'll be able to stay in my basement nice and warm until June 20th at which time my Goddaughter's cat will be staying with me for 2 weeks. By then the weather should be nice for them to go outside into a large hutch. I wonder if my hens would care for them? They just finished sitting on their eggs.


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

sad news... my best wishes for that poor little baby


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nosferatu09 said:


> sad news... my best wishes for that poor little baby


Thank you, Nosferatu09.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Thanks Charis, For The Heads-up Pm!!!!
> Glad I Signed On To Wish Everyone A Blessed Birdie Mom's Day!
> 
> I Hope That These Little Ones Are Ok...supposed To Get Cold And Rainy Tonight, So If You Could Find Them And Bring Them In For The Night, We Can Arrange For Them To Come Here Tomorrow!
> ...


Christin,
To send a member an email...click on their name...then click on user profile...then click on messages. If they allow email, you will have that option. Even if we can't make contact with this member, it's good to know how to email a member. Their email address will not be visible to you but you can still send them one.
I appreciate your willingness to help more than I can express.


----------



## kasiunia (May 10, 2008)

hello everyone, i just got the message from Charis but I still didn't find the birds. Here is the message i wrote to Charis so i hope you understand i did my best, and i do feel horrible for not being able to help them more.

I'm so sorry but i couldn't find him, my building owner probably let him go, i didn't get a chance to talk to her yet. I feel horrible for not taking care of him, but you have to understand i have one bedroom apartment with three adults and a 19 months old living there so I really didn't have a room for pigeons. I went to the dumpster and didn't find him there, nor the box, i didn't find him anywhere around the house either. The other baby is gone too I think. I am going to ask her as soon as I see her, maybe she put them somewhere else (i hope so) But she didn't even want us to feed the pigeons from our window because they pooped and she didn't like it around her building (that gives you an idea what type of person she is!) she is an old lady, she probably had ducks and chickens back in Poland that she killed for a chicken soup herself so i dint think she would care about one pigeon. I wish we got in touch sooner.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info. on e-mailing our Birdie Family members, Charis!

I rec'vd. a PM stating that our member was unable to locate either of the birds nor the box in which one of the little ones was placed. She was sad that she wasn't able to keep them in her home for more detailed and most understandable reasons.
I pray and hope that the little birds were led back to safety by their parents as thankfully she didn't see any indication of the little one being thrown into the garbage, nor any sign of the other hanging around.

She will contact us if they should appear and in need of assistance.

Thanks again Charis for your help! 
Blessings to all!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

kasiunia said:


> hello everyone, i just got the message from Charis but I still didn't find the birds. Here is the message i wrote to Charis so i hope you understand i did my best, and i do feel horrible for not being able to help them more.
> 
> I'm so sorry but i couldn't find him, my building owner probably let him go, i didn't get a chance to talk to her yet. I feel horrible for not taking care of him, but you have to understand i have one bedroom apartment with three adults and a 19 months old living there so I really didn't have a room for pigeons. I went to the dumpster and didn't find him there, nor the box, i didn't find him anywhere around the house either. The other baby is gone too I think. I am going to ask her as soon as I see her, maybe she put them somewhere else (i hope so) But she didn't even want us to feed the pigeons from our window because they pooped and she didn't like it around her building (that gives you an idea what type of person she is!) she is an old lady, she probably had ducks and chickens back in Poland that she killed for a chicken soup herself so i dint think she would care about one pigeon. I wish we got in touch sooner.


Thank you for the update. I'm glad you went out and looked for them. 
Keep an eye out and if you do see them and they look to be in trouble, bring them in and contact Christin.
Prayers and fingers crossed.
Christin...Thank You.


----------

